
Supportify: Support your most listened to Spotify artists on Bandcamp - tomduncalf
https://tomduncalf.github.io/supportify/
======
tomduncalf
Thought I’d post this tool I made a few years ago to search for your top
Spotify artists on Bandcamp, as it’s Bandcamp Friday.

It’s just a simple front end on a Spotify API query, unfortunately there’s no
Bandcamp API so all it can do is link to a search for that artist, but it
could still provide a useful jumping off point for discovery.

It all happens client side, no tracking or data collection or anything - you
can view the source to check :)

